# يـــــا رب



## happy angel (17 يوليو 2009)

*يارب اسمعنى واسمع نداء قلبى واحتياج نفسى

يارب احتاج اليك بمقدار وصل الى حافتى

وكم احبك وفى داخلى شعرت بك فرفعتنى

لماذا ابعد عنك وفى قلبى حب لك لاينتهى

ايكون هذا شيطان يمارس عمله ام عجزى

دموعى تسيل خدى وعجزى ماسك بعينى

فرحى قليل وحزنى كثير والايام تجرى

افكرو طويلا بفكرى وحزنى ماسك بهمسى

يا ليتنى اقدر حبك لى بل انا اقدر جرمى فى

صلبك وجرحك كان لى اخذتهما ولم ادرى

همسات قلبى تبكى وايمانى يزداد فرحى

اعتذارى لك لا يكفى بل توبتى لك تغنى

فهمنى يارب فرحى وعلمنى كيف اصلى

انر لى طرق برى وعلمنى سبلك*​


----------



## monmooon (17 يوليو 2009)

*اميييييييييييييييييين 
صلاة جميله اوى اوى 
ربنا يباركك يا  happy​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يوليو 2009)

اميـــــــــــــــن 

ميررررسى على الصلاه الجميله

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## zezza (18 يوليو 2009)

جميل خالص هابى 
ربنا يسمع و يستجيب لينا كلنا 
شكرا حبيبتى ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (18 يوليو 2009)

هابي

شكراااااا على الصلاة الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## fight the devil (19 يوليو 2009)

آمين...آمين
نعم يارب كل هذا الحب الذي في داخلي من اجلك
ولكن لحد الان اخطىء علمني يارب نقيني انا محتاجك

شكرا اختي happy angelعلى الصلاه الجميله
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (23 يوليو 2009)

*



اعتذارى لك لا يكفى بل توبتى لك تغنى

فهمنى يارب فرحى وعلمنى كيف اصلى

انر لى طرق برى وعلمنى سبلك

أنقر للتوسيع...

**امين*

*مرسي عالصلاة الجميلة*​


----------



## just member (26 يوليو 2009)

*اميييين*
*شكرا اكتير يا امى*​


----------



## happy angel (29 أبريل 2010)

monmooon قال:


> *اميييييييييييييييييين
> صلاة جميله اوى اوى
> ربنا يباركك يا  happy​*


----------



## happy angel (29 أبريل 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اميـــــــــــــــن
> 
> ميررررسى على الصلاه الجميله
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (29 أبريل 2010)

zezza قال:


> جميل خالص هابى
> ربنا يسمع و يستجيب لينا كلنا
> شكرا حبيبتى ربنا يباركك


----------



## happy angel (29 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> هابي
> 
> شكراااااا على الصلاة الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (29 أبريل 2010)

fight the devil قال:


> آمين...آمين
> نعم يارب كل هذا الحب الذي في داخلي من اجلك
> ولكن لحد الان اخطىء علمني يارب نقيني انا محتاجك
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (29 أبريل 2010)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> *امين*
> 
> *مرسي عالصلاة الجميلة*​


----------



## happy angel (29 أبريل 2010)

just member قال:


> *اميييين*
> *شكرا اكتير يا امى*​


----------



## hangel999 (29 أبريل 2010)

_امين يارب اسمع لى انا الخاطى_


----------



## كيرلس2009 (29 أبريل 2010)

_بجد صلاة جميلة اوي
 الرب يبارك تعبك

_​


----------



## happy angel (30 أبريل 2010)

hangel999 قال:


> _امين يارب اسمع لى انا الخاطى_


----------



## happy angel (30 أبريل 2010)

كيرلس2009 قال:


> _بجد صلاة جميلة اوي
> الرب يبارك تعبك
> 
> _​


----------



## christianbible5 (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*آمين يا رب...*
*ميرسي اختي الغالية... صلاة روعة...*


----------



## happy angel (5 فبراير 2012)

christianbible5 قال:


> *آمين يا رب...*
> *ميرسي اختي الغالية... صلاة روعة...*


----------



## النهيسى (5 فبراير 2012)

_آمين آمين آمين
شكرا أختنا العزيزه
للصلاه الجميله
ربنا يبارككم_​


----------



## happy angel (6 فبراير 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> _آمين آمين آمين
> شكرا أختنا العزيزه
> للصلاه الجميله
> ربنا يبارككم_​


----------

